# undigested food



## 18110 (Jan 3, 2007)

I have just had a very strange BM. Last night I had noodles from a chinese take away (I know its bad). This morning I have had 3 BMS and the last one had some undigested noodles in it.My BM looked like a frayed rope! I'm having a colonscopy soon to definitevly diagnose my IBS. Does anyone get this? I did bolt the food somewhat, so a lack of mastication could have caused this. Any ideas?Also strangely I have had no cramping pain for nearly 2 weeks since my last episode. Weird.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is normal for there to be bits of undigested food in stool. The better you chew the smaller the bits will be.It is often easier to see in loose stools/diarrhea.K.


----------



## 18110 (Jan 3, 2007)

This was quite strange though. Stranger still now that I am in no pain whatsoever.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS can come and go.How long did you have it? For some people the first 2-8 weeks after a GI infection the colon can be oversensitive.That is why most of the diagnostic criteria for IBS say 6 months of symptoms (can come and go, but not like 6 weeks of problems then nothing for the remainder of the 6 months).IBS also has a low but real remission rate. Some people just get better for no apparent reason. While some people have Post Infectious IBS symptoms for the 6 months you need if you check back a couple of years after that a good number of them have gone into remission. Unfortunately it isn't all of them and some people do have decades of symptoms.K.


----------



## 18110 (Jan 3, 2007)

The pain lasted for about a week and ended with a watery BM. Previously I have had IBS last for a night with pain and be gone by morning.Sometimes its for a few nights and gets better. There is no pattern since my initial diagnosis 18 months ago. IT may be the mebeverine I have been prescribed working, who knows?What baffles me is I can have the pain and normal BM, then no pain and mushy unformed stools. I think stress is my biggest trigger.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That drug should help with pain.I don't know that you can assume that other symptoms and pain would have to go together in lock step, or that a med that helps one symptom would fix all symptoms.K.


----------



## 15789 (Mar 11, 2007)

I often have undigested food, undisolved pills, etc. My dr is calling it a hyperactive colon. I had the barium swallow test and was in and out of there in 30-45 minutes and supposedly most people take 3 hours. I was passing the barium in 15 minutes.Don't know how to deal with this. It is affecting my other health conditions since I'm not getting any effect from my medications. I just don't eat anything for about 4-5 hours before I have to go somewhere. It is my only coping technique.


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

I get this as well, especially when I dont chew my food properly! Dont stress its nothing serious.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: My dr is calling it a hyperactive colon.


It's not because you are not describing symptoms of that: massive diarrhea.


> quoteften have undigested food, undisolved pills, etc.


This also is not a symptom of fast transit.


> quote:I had the barium swallow test and was in and out of there in 30-45 minutes and supposedly most people take 3 hours.


Most people take 2 hours or less, so what you've described is within the realm of normal.


> quote:I was passing the barium in 15 minutes.


Within 15 minutes of the 45 minutes? Now that would suggest me you have a broken clock, not a broken intestine.


----------



## 18110 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok I got a recurring pain under my right rib, it aches and it comes and goes. Its only the last few days it has come on.Anyone have similar with IBS?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Can be IBS pain.The colon has a bend under the ribs on the right and left sides that are often trouble spots.If the pain is severe, or starts radiating up under the shoulder blade on the right you might want to get the gall bladder checked as that is also on the right side. Tends to hurt worse after fatty meals.K.


----------



## 18110 (Jan 3, 2007)

Pain isnt radiating up behind shoulder blade. Maybe I ought to go to the doctor and get it checked. The pain is perfectly bearable. Sort of a nagging pain really. Been having occaisonal muscle spasms recently as-well, in elbows where my my arms rest on the chair. Always something to worry about.


----------

